# How many of you read more than one book at a time?



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

I found it interesting that so many people have mentioned in various discussions that they are reading two or more books at the same time.  I tend to read just one at a time, because I enjoy becoming part of the world created by a particular book and staying there until the story is completed.  Sometimes I don't want to leave even then. I do read books for work along with what I'm reading at home, - as a school librarian I read everything I purchase before I add it to our collection - but with my leisure reading, I don't think I've ever read more than one book at a time.


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

I have 3 going right now.    One is a history book, one is a dense novel, and one is fluffier. When I have the attention span for fluff I might not have enough for history, and I need a good chunk of time for dense novel and history, but I can dip in and out of the fluff during commercials if there is something on TV I want to watch.  I hate wasting time during commercials.


----------



## crosj (Nov 8, 2008)

I sometime read two books at once if they are completely different.  I read Under the Dome and True Compass at the same time and never confused the two.  LOL
But normally I read only one at a time.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I can read a nonfiction book and a fiction book, ongoing at the same time.  I never read two fiction books at the same time.  The nonfiction fits in there because it is "work" -- something I'm researching or learning about.  I"m a sit down and focus and I stick with one book for my fiction!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I mostly read one at a time because I get so immersed in one that I can't put it down.  Right now I'm reading two--Elfhunter for the Book Klub and Cutting for Stone for the April Book Game

Betsy


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

At the moment I'm only reading two, as I finished one of three I was reading last night. 

I'd say that typically I have two going at any given time. Typically it's one nonfiction book and one fiction, but sometimes it's two novels if one is more "difficult" for whatever reason and requires more work on my part as a reader. I may therefore read two or three "easy" novels in the same time that I read one of the slower books.


----------



## J.L. Penn (Mar 17, 2010)

Nopity nope.  I read one book at a time - always have and probably always will.  I like to get lost in a character and a story, and I definitely don't want to run the risk of confusing characters.  Without any visuals, it's a distinct possibility IMO.  I do, however, write multiple stories at a time, which I had previously thought I couldn't do.  But in the case of writing, I find it helps me stay fresh and get re-excited about a character or story.

-Jenn


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

almost all the time.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I always read one book at a time.  I'm always amazed at people who can read multiple books simultaneously.  I read pretty fast though so that helps.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I do. I almost always have at least one audiobook and 1 or 2 Kindle books going.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I usually have three going at a time.... One that is historical or a classic, one that is contemporary, and one that is suspenseful.


----------



## Taborcarn (Dec 15, 2009)

I usually have one Kindle book and one DTB going at the same time.  Sometime I also have an audiobook waiting for me in the car as well.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

I tend to read more than one at a time.  Even before I got a Kindle I read more than one at a time.  I also knit more than one thing at a time as well.


----------



## chipotle (Jan 1, 2010)

I try to read 2-4 novels simultaneously plus whatever nonfiction I have. I like having a choice
when I sit down to read so when I choose a new book to start I'll choose something funny if
the other books I'm reading are serious or I'll choose something contemporary if none of my 
other books are.

That is a nice thing about the Kindle - that you can carry around all these different
books without injuring your arms.


----------



## jesscscott (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm quite a slow reader, and I tend to read one book at a time (I finished _Macbeth _in a day though--big achievement for me, heh!). I like to take the time "absorbing" the material.


----------



## Tricorp (Mar 21, 2010)

Depends on the book, if I get a really good one, I will read it until I am done.  But most of the time I am reading two or three books at a time, depends on my mood which one I want to read.


----------



## matte633 (Nov 30, 2009)

I usually read several books at once - but only one will be a novel.  The rest are non-fiction.  I get characters confused if I read two novels at once.. lol.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I tend to read one at a time.  If I read more, I get the characters co-mingled...


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

It is a habit from the old reading DTB's times.  I have almost always read one book at a time.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I read just one at a time. Heck, my memory can't handle more than that! I'd start mixing up characters!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I tend to read one at a time.  But sometimes I'll stop in the middle of one, read another and then go back to the first.


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

I don't even like the idea of reading more than one book at a time.  I like to give one book my full attention.  That's just me.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I am for sure a one book at a time person.  I am always thinking I should be reading the other book and that is just too much for me and I can't handle the guilt.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I almost never read more than one book at the very same time as it is difficult to hold two books at once  but I will read a book while watching a program or movie on TV. 

Seriously, I am often in the middle of reading more than one book at a time and have done so since I was young. When I was young the reasons fell into the following categories:
Book read for school class
Paperback book that would fit in purse for reading away from home (lunch, on bus, etc.)
Hardcover book for reading at home and before sleeping
Non-fiction book read for information
Non-fiction book read for fun
Borrowed book (from library or friend) that had to be finished quickly. This usually put other recreational reading on hold.
I would usually be reading two or three books at a time and rarely went over four. I would NEVER dog-ear pages and only used bookmarks if I was going to put a book on hold. (I would use bookmarks that I received as presents for about two months until I would set them down and forget to use them.)

As an adult, I kept on reading multiple books. Additional categories:

Book read aloud to someone else (either daughter or DH). When I have done this with a book new to me it has often resulted in me keeping a bookmark in the book where I am reading aloud because I have started reading the book to myself at other times. The result is that I would be essentially at two locations in the book at once. Something similar happens when I am in a book club where I have not read the book previously.  
Audio book listened to while driving (or later from MP3 player while working in garden)
Book to read while in "littlest room in the house"

Now that I have a Kindle, I still keep reading multiple books. Usually two but often more:

Audio book
Fiction book (Kindle or paper)
Non-fiction book (Kindle or paper)
Classic book (Kindle or paper)
KB Book Club book (sometimes) or KB reading game book

I am more likely to start another fiction book if I need to make a mood change or if one of the books I am reading requires a specific frame of mind. For example, when I was re-reading _Don Quixote_ I was nearly always also reading another print fiction book. Also, if a book I am reading is disturbing for some reason, I will often re-read a favorite book immediately before going to sleep instead of the disturbing book. However I still am rarely in the middle of more than four books at once. Also, rarely are the books of the same type.

When I read I become immersed in the book so I rarely think about the other book or books that I am also reading. I do not have trouble switching books. Thinking about it, it does not seem much different to me from following multiple series or mini-series on TV at the same time.

EDIT:


Spoiler



This answer matches why DD would say I am OCD.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Most of the time I'll read one book at a time. But if I do read more than one book, it'll be a DTB and an ebook. I've got a lot of DTBs left to read from before I bought the Kindle, and I dread having to bring them with me on a future move. I probably should start reading more of those, but I don't want to go through Kindle withdrawal.


----------



## bprince (Sep 8, 2009)

I always have at least 2 books I am reading at the same time. Sometimes more than 2 depending on my mood and what type of book. Someone once told me I balance out my reading by reading something good and evil Maybe that is why I am always reading 2 or more books.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Like Maria, I also tend to be reading both a fiction and a non-fiction selection.  I have cut it down to just one during the school year, though - I guess text books could count as my non-fiction


----------



## melissa6705 (Mar 30, 2010)

drenfrow said:


> I always read one book at a time. I'm always amazed at people who can read multiple books simultaneously. I read pretty fast though so that helps.


I am the same way...There is no way that I could read multiple books.


----------



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> I usually have three going at a time.... One that is historical or a classic, one that is contemporary, and one that is suspenseful.


I'm with Pidgeon92 on that!


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

I usually have 2 books going on at a time... reading one & one audiobook. I sometimes have a book of short stories in the mix, will read one of the stories between books... but I don't like to read more than one story at the same time.


----------



## threeundertwo (Jul 25, 2009)

Oh dear. I'm a complete freak.

In any given day I'll read 
part of a Dickens book
a how-to or self-help book
at least one or two novels
a nonfiction or memoir
12-20 blogs (not all on my Kindle)

First thing when I wake up I read
Simple Abundance
Today's entry in The One Year Bible
A couple of other "be a better person through daily readings" books
The local newspaper

I never get characters or situations mixed up.

Sadly, this practice spills over into other areas of my life; I always have multiple needlepoint, quilting, and embroidery projects going at one time.

God probably gave me twins just so I could do the multi-baby thing. I'm pretty good at juggling.


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

Only 1 at a time here...


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

I usually read more than one book at once.  Right now I'm reading a romance, a thriller, a science fiction novel, and a children's book by Louisa May Alcott.


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

I may have occasionally had two novels going when I was younger, one at work for lunch breaks and one at home. Now that I also write and edit novels, I get confused enough between the novel I'm reading, the story I'm writing, the manuscript I'm editing for someone else, and, sometimes, the manuscript I recently finished writing and am now revising for my publisher. In fact, at times, I have to put reading aside until I clear a manuscript out of the way. 
L.J.


----------



## kdawnbyrd (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm usually reading two books and writing one. When writers' block sets in, it helps to read someone else's work.


----------



## Liam (Nov 27, 2009)

I read several at a time because I am always looking for that GREAT book, so when I get far enough into a book to realize it's not the great one, I start another and then have two going, etc. On the rare occasion when I do find the GREAT one, I put all the others aside until I finish it.


----------



## Figment (Oct 27, 2008)

melissa6705 said:


> I am the same way...There is no way that I could read multiple books.


I am the same...one book at a time. (This is why samples wouldn't work for me. I'd have to get the book and finish it before I could move on to the next. Also, there are a number of authors for whom it takes me 50 or so pages to get into their writing.)


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I only read one novel at a time, but sometimes I read other types of books at the same time that i'm reading a novel ( for example, I am currently reading Shutter Island and a couple of picture books i got from the library regarding King Tutankhamun's tomb).


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

I do it quite often, often as many as 3-4.  If I get bored, or antsy enough to want to check out a different title...


----------



## J.R. Rain Author (Apr 9, 2010)

I have at least four books going on at once, scattered throughout various parts of my house, and one always in my car for when I pop into Starbucks. I also write the same way. Presently, I'm writing four novels at once. Good question!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I only read one at a time for pleasure, sometimes to my detriment.  If I am not into a book I'm reading but want to finish it I will continue slogging through it for weeks instead of starting something new.  School has me reading about seven or eight different books at once though, and it drives me crazy.  I can't wait to be done so my reading time can be mine and be enjoyable again.  I find myself not even reading for pleasure due to all the books I -have- to read for my courses.


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

I used to be a "1 book at a time" only person but the last couple of years I have started reading more than one.  Started about the same time I went back to college.  Like the others have mentioned, I like to have one "heavy" book going along with a fun read.  Then depending upon my attention span (often correlates with time of the day), I pick which one I want to open.  Right now I am working on a schoolbook (business), a chick-lit novel, and a political history book.  I think having the Kindle has made it much more possible since I don't have to lug multiple books around in my purse, as I have done in the past.  Makes it easier.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

I have always read multiple books at one time.  Not including for work and school.  I admire people who can concentrate and stick with one book, but I have so many books to read with such little time...ha!  I also let my emotions or whatever I am mood I am feeling for direct my choices.  I have more than...um, 7 books going on now (numbers of currently being read expanded by the use of my Kindle) and don't really have an issue with keeping plots, character, authors, and what not straight.  Fun tidbit here, Thomas Jefferson read multiple books too to the point he had a spinning book stand which will also let him reference things quickly if need be.  Always thought that was cool.

Tris


----------



## StevenPajak (Apr 11, 2010)

I often read more than one book at a time, but usually because I forgot to take one with me and then picked up whatever else was handy to stave off boredom. So I may have left the book I was reading at work, and then when I got to the in-laws house picked up something from my brother-in-laws bookshelf and started reading that one. I try to never get involved in more than two works at a time, though.


----------



## lib2b (Apr 6, 2010)

planet_janet said:


> I only read one novel at a time, but sometimes I read other types of books at the same time that i'm reading a novel ( for example, I am currently reading Shutter Island and a couple of picture books i got from the library regarding King Tutankhamun's tomb).


This is what I do as well. One novel, and a bunch of different readings for school (textbooks, journal articles, etc.). I like to read something the whole way through before starting something else.


----------



## scottnicholson (Jan 31, 2010)

I often have three going at a time--the bedside/bath paperback, the audio book in the car, and a Kindle version going.

Scott


----------



## jj2339 (Jan 18, 2010)

I  typically read several at once....right now i've got four i'm reading....a gothic mystery, Twenty Years after by Dumas (three musketeers saga), a time trave book, and a scandanavia mystery.....oh yea, and another cheesy mystery/satire....i just read whatever i'm in the mood for, and then wind up finishing them a eventually....however I can't ready similar books at the same time or else i get confused....can't read two who-dunnits at the same time, or I get it all mixed up.


----------



## SpearsII (Jan 16, 2010)

I am definitely in the school mode. I have a stack of school books I need to read. I do keep an Asimov book open also so it is not all work and no play. I prefer to read a non-fiction and fiction book together but I am on the slow side of reading so I can only do about two books at a time. I am soooooooooooo jealous of all the fast readers out there like my wife. I can never keep up with as many books as she reads. Errrr.


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

I usually read 2-3 books at the same time.  I just finished reading The King's Last Argument, Book 3 from Joe Abercrombie while also reading Jim Butcher's, Lord's Fury.  To get away from the fantasy realm, I'm also reading Jeff Somer's, The Eternal Prison.  

I find that by reading different authors, I can appreciate their writing styles much more.  

Deb


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I have 12 on my currently reading list.  But usually only 4 or 5 are actively reading.  I almost always finish them all, but I often get bored and read another one and then come back.  

My active reading list right now,  Bonhoeffer Biography (paper), Different Eyes (paper non-fiction), Streams of Faith (audiobook on phone), Follow Me to Freedom (audiobook on kindle), Prodigal God (blackberry kindle book), Jesus Prayer (Kindle book).  

The Bonhoefer, Different Eyes, Prodigal God and After you Believe and Pure Pleasure all deal with Character/Virtue.  So I paused the After You Believe and Pure Pleasure books to finish the first three because I think the last two will be better after the first three are complete.  Because I am often a thematic reader this is common for me to read about 1/4 of a book then read a couple more through about 1/4 then see where they are all coming from and re-order the reading so that they best build on one another.

I also sometime have to stop and just finish stuff so I can review it on my blog.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

At least two at a time.  Work and home, etc.  Sometime one for each of different rooms.  Usually a serious book, a trashy novel. and magazines.  I also read while watching TV.  Right now I am switching between surfing the web and reading on the Kindle.  I sometimes will surf the web, watch TV and quilt/sew all at the same time.  Good old ADHD, lol.


----------



## J.L. Penn (Mar 17, 2010)

arshield said:


> I have 12 on my currently reading list. But usually only 4 or 5 are actively reading.


Holy cow!  You must be one heck of a multi-tasker!!

-Jenn


----------



## historywesternromancelvr (Apr 6, 2010)

Currently, I have four author friends who just had books published, so I'm taking turns with those.  I usually read two at a time though.  When one gets slow, I switch to another.  Or it could be that I'm in the mood for a thriller at the moment and for a romance later in the day.


----------



## racheldeet (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm a one book at a time type of person, except when I'm reading something for a class (undergrad, here). If I read more than one at a time it gets hard to focus and neither gets finished in a timely manner, so I want to add a third....and it all spirals, heh. It's simpler all around with just one, at least for me.


----------



## Toronto_LV (Apr 14, 2010)

I usually have three or 4 on the go... I'll be reading a new fiction book, at the same time I'll be reading something spiritual, and then also have an old favourite on the the go. 

I also like poetry and may be exploring a volume in the mix. 

I've always read like this, but there have been some exceptions... I find some authors like Margaret Atwood take my undivided attention.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Multiple books for me.  Always have and never have a problem with plots running together. I just never know what I am in the mood for and hate to waste time slogging through a book that is not grabbing me at the moment.

If I leave a book for a significant time (months) I will go back and skim to refresh my memory on characters and plot. If the book is really, really good, (can't put it down stay up till 2am good!) I will exclude others until I have finished, but that does not happen too often. 

And to make a point, just because we may have several books going at one time does not mean we are not fully immersed in the books we read...we are just able to handle the different universes simultaneously!


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

I listen to a lot of audio books, so I've usually have playing while I workout at the gym and I have something different playing in the car.  Then there's the book on the cofee table...


----------



## Toronto_LV (Apr 14, 2010)

> And to make a point, just because we may have several books going at one time does not mean we are not fully immersed in the books we read...we are just able to handle the different universes simultaneously!


sherylb: I _completely_ agree with that!


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I would be reading several at once, but I usually finish them so quick I don't really count them together. I have been learning about seashells and gemstones, and I alternate my books with the ones my daughter wants to read (to check for content), but I finish them in about two days, maybe three if it's a busy day. Sometimes if I get into a series I will read that at night and something else during the day, but usually it's just one at a time.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

I've done 2 at a time, but never more than that


----------



## joanne29 (Jun 30, 2009)

2 at a time absolutely, though it is usually one non-fiction and one fiction.


----------



## MinaVE (Apr 20, 2010)

Usually two at a time. One for before bedtime, another on my PDA that I read whenever I have to wait for stuff throughout the day.


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

I try to limit it to 2 at any given point, have done as many as 5 at a time, and am currently hopping back and forth in 3.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

I usually read about 2-3 at one time. That way, if I am reading something fairly challenging I can read a second book on an entirely different topic for a little while, while digesting information from the first book.

Also, I can read according to my mood.

The Kindle is WONDERFUL for this type of simultaneous reading because it holds my place for me in each book.


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

I used to only read one at a time and save new books for later but now I find that I have about 2-3 books that I have started. I like having the Kindle for the P.C. so that when I want a break from writing on my computer I can switch to reading.
Delyse


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

I started reading two books in tandem because I have a terrible memory. Many times I would forget to take my book to work with me in the mornings and thus would not have anything to read at lunch. So I started having one book to read at work, which stays in my desk drawer, and one to read at home. That way I always have something to read. 

Not sure how that's going to work when I get my Kindle, though, because I'm not buying two.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

I often have one or more non-fiction books that I'm reading for research, and a fiction book going at the same time. Usually I read fiction one book at a time, but because I move between country and city so often, I sometimes have a book on the go at each place. This works better for me when they're re-reads.


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

I can do 2-3 fiction titles and 1 non-fiction at one time. Any more than that and characters and plot lines start to blur. ;-)

Most of the time I do try to stick to just one book, especially as I like to review each on my site.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I used to only read one at a time... but when I began putting my chapters up on a critique website I had to critique lots of stories at once.  Then I became so used to it, I do it with all my other reading too!  Right now I'm reading three... plus the stories I'm critiquing or following on the critique website.

Bad bad bad habit.  Life was simpler when I just read one at a time.  

Vicki


----------



## brian70 (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm lucky if I only have two or three books going at once. This problem has gotten worse since I got my Kindle.


----------



## cherylktardif (Apr 21, 2010)

I try to only read one book at a time, that way I can really absorb the plot and characters. But sometimes I'm tempted.

I'm currently reading Stephen King's Under the Dome on my Kobo app and The Dark Tide by Andrew Gross on my Kindle app--on my iPhone.

I also write more than one book at one time. Usually I'm working on two. One I write about 75% of the time; the other, when I feel I need a break. It helps me process my plots more thoroughly. 

Happy multiple reading, Kindlers!


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

> I used to only read one at a time... but when I began putting my chapters up on a critique website I had to critique lots of stories at once. Then I became so used to it, I do it with all my other reading too! Right now I'm reading three... plus the stories I'm critiquing or following on the critique website.
> 
> Bad bad bad habit. Life was simpler when I just read one at a time.
> 
> Vicki


I beta read for several writers, and when they give me a project to beta/edit, I usually make that my "work" book. (Meaning I read it at work on my lunch break.)


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm currently reading _The Important of Being Earnest_ and Bram Stoker's _Dracula_ at the same time for my Victorian English class, plus out of my own enjoyment, reading _The Last Days of Krypton_ by Kevin J. Anderson, which I'm finding much more enjoyable!


----------



## RobinGoodfellow (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm definitely a one-at-a-time kind of reader. The notion of reading more than one book at a time hurts my brain.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

> I beta read for several writers, and when they give me a project to beta/edit, I usually make that my "work" book. (Meaning I read it at work on my lunch break.)


I love beta reading for other authors. I do have several friends who I regularly do this for.

And, when I need a critique, they're right there happy to give me input! Yay!

Vicki


----------



## MinaVE (Apr 20, 2010)

CaroleC said:


> I usually read about 2-3 at one time. That way, if I am reading something fairly challenging I can read a second book on an entirely different topic for a little while, while digesting information from the first book.
> 
> Also, I can read according to my mood.
> 
> The Kindle is WONDERFUL for this type of simultaneous reading because it holds my place for me in each book.


I just installed a Kindle app on my netbook and learned how much worse my multiple reading could become! I already have several ebooks and samples waiting for me, thumbnail covers winking at me each time I launch it.


----------



## G.Hugh (Sep 24, 2009)

At all times for the last 25 years I have two books going, one paper or recently e-book and one audio.

Years ago I found that the most effective way to clear my head of the days 'trials & tribulations' is to be lulled to sleep by a soft spoken actor/actress reading a mystery to me.  Only problem...I go to sleep and the recorder is not turned off, the next night I must search for where I remeber the last paragraphs.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

> Years ago I found that the most effective way to clear my head of the days 'trials & tribulations' is to be lulled to sleep by a soft spoken actor/actress reading a mystery to me. Only problem...I go to sleep and the recorder is not turned off, the next night I must search for where I remeber the last paragraphs.


Wow, wouldn't that be cool if someone invented a machine that could detect when your brain stops taking in the information... so the player will just stop. That way you always are right where you left off.

I'd love to fall asleep listening to mysteries, but knowing me, I would force myself to stay awake to find out whodunit! 

Vicki


----------



## G.Hugh (Sep 24, 2009)

Years ago I thought that I could work out something that would detect the change in breathing pattern.  Turned out the device as I developed it on drawings would be so cumbersome I would never get to sleep.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

You could always create something that breaks the circuit once your head hits the pillow... and then just hover over it until you fall asleep!  Ha ha ha!  Your muscles would get really strong.

Or you could hook it up to your snooze button... and if you're still awake punch it and the story continues for 9 more minutes.  

I'm so helpful with my sarcastic remarks.  Shame on me.  

Vicki


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

I am currently reading 3 books on Kindle.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Victorine said:


> I'd love to fall asleep listening to mysteries, but knowing me, I would force myself to stay awake to find out whodunit!
> 
> Vicki


That happens to me with print books all the time. I'll say "One more chapter," but then I can't stop. Vince Flynn's PROTECT AND DEFEND kept me up one morning until 4:00 AM.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> That happens to me with print books all the time. I'll say "One more chapter," but then I can't stop. Vince Flynn's PROTECT AND DEFEND kept me up one morning until 4:00 AM.


Ah, yes, me too! Then I hate myself the next day. 

Vicki


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

That depends. In paperback /HC these days I normally will stick with one at a time since it's hard to concentrate on more than one. That said, I will have a paperback going and also an ebook on the computer since there are so many ebooks that I've found here that I want to try to read.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Right now I'm reading Sojourner, Night Camp and listening to Wuthering Heights.

I find if I read two books at once they have to be completely different storylines or genres. With the Kindle it's super easy!


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

Ah, loved Night Camp. Really took me back.


----------



## mparish6 (Apr 14, 2010)

Very often. At least one nonfiction and one fiction, depending on how quickly I finish them.


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

For a while there, I was into reading two books at a time (not including my work reading). Usually one heavy book and one mindless book so I could switch back and forth whenever I got tired of one. But  I got frustrated with how long it took me to finish the books since I kept switching off. So lately I've been sticking with just one at a time. I might go back to two or more in the summer.


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

Kudos to those who can read more than one at a time. I can't. (And I even have trouble reading someone else's book when I'm writing mine.) I always thought I was good at multi-tasking, but maybe not so much.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Sometimes I am just not in the mood to continue with a particular book.  This usually happens when I read non-fiction.  I force myself to finish every book I start, so if I'm not liking something, I will jump around.  However, if I am engrossed in a great novel... then I stick with it till finished.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm in a weird reading place right now. I'm bouncing between an SM Stirling book, and Orson Scott Card book and Hamlet.


----------

